# Bolens 1253 Owner's Manual



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

front cover


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 6


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 8


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 9


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 10


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 11


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 12


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 13


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 14


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 15


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

rear cover


----------

